# R.A.T. 9 Programmieren



## COM48 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das Daumenscrollrad der r.a.t. 9 so programmiert, das man in Firefox (4.0 Beta) die Seite nach Links bzw. Rechts bewegt? Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie man Befehle wie "Halte SHIFT gedrückt und drücke A" oder "halte beim drücken CTRL gedrückt und lasse CTRL beim loslassen wieder los" programmiert. Diese Funktionen würden mir sehr helfen und ich habe schon sehr viele Möglichkeiten erfolglos probiert.  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (der Cyborg-Support tust nicht)! MfG, COM48


----------



## God of Flix (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Ich hab dasselbe Problem, hab seit heute eine RAT 9, find sie auch richtig stark, aber mit der Programmierung komm ich auch noch nicht ganz klar. Was definitiv funktioniert ist eine Fremdbelegung der Tasten. Also durch ein anderes Programm, ich hab mir zum Beispiel die Push to talk taste bei TS auf die Maus gelegt.
Ich tüftel noch ein bisschen rum, wenn ich ne Lösung finde, post ich sofort hier rein.


----------



## God of Flix (30. Dezember 2010)

Alles was i probiert hab, funktionniert leider nicht...


----------



## God of Flix (30. Dezember 2010)

Hab noch ne frage die vllt zu Lösung unseres Problems beiträgt. Wenn du Taste 4 oder 5 belegst. z.B. Shift A  und dann testest, müsste eigentlich Shift A dort stehen oder? zumindest bei meiner tastatur is das so... aber bei mir steht gar nix da


----------



## God of Flix (31. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Problem gelöst. Ich hab jetz Windows 7 64 bit, und hab mir den passenden Treiber bzw. Software von cyborggaming.com runtergeladen.
Dann hab ich das Daumenrad mit Pfeil rechts und Pfeil links programmiert und siehe da: es klappt)


----------



## COM48 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich probiers gleich mal.


----------



## COM48 (31. Dezember 2010)

Es funktioniert nicht  Welchen Browser verwendest du? Ich habs mit Firefox 3.6 und 4.0 Beta probiert. Komischerweise funktioniert die Funktion bei meiner Logitech Maus, mit ihrem 4Wege Scrollrad.


----------



## God of Flix (31. Dezember 2010)

ich benutze internet explorer 8. Aber das ist nicht entscheidend, wenn du das daumenrad programmiert hast kannst du es ja im profileditor testen, wenn da keine reaktion kommt, haste den falschen treiber. Welches Betriebssystem hast du? XP, vista, 7? 32 oder 64 bit? das ist das entscheidende.
Bei deiner logitech haste wahrscheinlich die richtigen treiber drauf...


----------



## COM48 (1. Januar 2011)

God of Flix schrieb:


> ich benutze internet explorer 8. Aber das ist nicht entscheidend, wenn du das daumenrad programmiert hast kannst du es ja im profileditor testen, wenn da keine reaktion kommt, haste den falschen treiber. Welches Betriebssystem hast du? XP, vista, 7? 32 oder 64 bit? das ist das entscheidende.
> Bei deiner logitech haste wahrscheinlich die richtigen treiber drauf...



Ich habe Win7 Professional 64Bit. Von der Website hab ich zuerst die passende Software und dann die passenden Treiber heruntergeladen und installiert. Im Test mit der Cyborg-Software hats auch funktioniert. Bei Firefox aber nicht. Wichtig: Firefox reagiert aber auch nicht auf die LINKS und RECHTS tasten der Tastatur.


----------



## COM48 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt zum testen IE 8 runtergeladen, mit dem gehts. Offensichtlich liegts an Firefox und nicht an der Maus.


----------



## God of Flix (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habs mit Firefox nicht probert, aber in IE 8 funktionierts, kann wirklich an Firefox ligen...
Wie findest du die maus beim Zocken?? Ich hab noch nie so ne geile Maus in der Hand gehabt und die spielt sich auch wirklich geil


----------



## COM48 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich find sie einfach nur geil!  Es gibt zwar viel was man als unnötig bezeichnen könnte, aber das stört mich nicht im Geringsten. MMn die beste Maus auf dem Markt (sonst hätt ich sie mir ja auch nicht gekauft). Jeder Erwachsene dem ich sie zeige findet sie unsinnig , aber ich bereue den Kauf wirklich nicht, allein schon wegen ddes Aussehens.


----------

